# B-rock 99.3fm Bathurst Homebrew Comp 2007



## pint of lager (7/6/07)

*B-ROCK 99.3FM BATHURST HOMEBREW COMP 2007*

The 2007 Bathurst Homebrew competition will be held on Friday 14th and Saturday 15th September at the Kelso Hotel, Great Western Highway, Kelso (on the outskirts of Bathurst).

The Categories and Styles will remain the same as previous years. All details, entry forms, etc will be available within the next few weeks. If you want I can email most details now if you require them. If any one wishes to enter beers that are not in our guidelines then please do so as they will be very welcome. We only ask that you supply a copy of the guideline for the beer you enter and it will be judged with all other entries.

We are just finalising sponsors and supporters so if you are interested in helping out then please let me know ASAP. Sponsorship packages can be either $300 in cash and/or some of your product to be given away at the Presentation Night. Your company and logo will be put on all material sent out to individuals and homebrew shops. Your name will also be on trophies and certificates to the winners.

I can be contacted by phone on 0417 084 044 or by email at [email protected]

We are unable to give any financial support towards fuel costs or accommodation. We just dont have the money to go around anymore. Accommodation is available at the Kelso Hotel in their Motel section at $65 per Single or $80 per Double Room. You will need to contact them direct to book accommodation prior to August 1st as they only have 12 rooms to let out. Their Phone Number is 02 6331 6675 
Please let me know if you are able to come, as without you people out there as judges and helpers we cannot run this competition. Lunch will be provided free of charge by Subway (Eat Fresh) on the Friday and Saturday but all other meals will be at your own cost.

There will be the usual Presentation Night on the Saturday night at the Hotel Function Room with some giveaways on the night. The cost will be $35 per head which includes a 3 course meal as well as micro-brewed and homebrewed beer, wine and soft drink. We can cater for about 100 people on the night so you had better get in early and book and pay for your seat ASAP.
This year we are hoping to have a celebrity guest speaker on the night but that will be confirmed at a later date.

If you require any more information then please let me know.

Yours in Brewing
Brian Noyes (The Bigfella)
Organiser
B-Rock 99.3FM Bathurst Homebrew Competition 2007


----------



## etbandit (11/6/07)

pint of lager said:


> *B-ROCK 99.3FM BATHURST HOMEBREW COMP 2007*
> 
> The 2007 Bathurst Homebrew competition will be held on Friday 14th and Saturday 15th September at the Kelso Hotel, Great Western Highway, Kelso (on the outskirts of Bathurst).



Is the Bathurst Homebrew Comp open to all Australia states or just NSW?

Is there a website where we may get more info and download entry forms?

Cheers.


----------



## pint of lager (13/6/07)

The competition is open to all states.

There is no website. Contact Brian and he will send out entry forms to you.

Brian Noyes (The Bigfella)
Organiser
B-Rock 99.3FM Bathurst Homebrew Competition 2007
0417 084 044 or by email at [email protected]


----------



## rough60 (14/6/07)

Hi all,
Is this the NSW qualifier for the AABC?
Cheers.


----------



## pint of lager (14/6/07)

No, it is not the NSW qualifier to the national competition.


----------



## Darren (14/6/07)

pint of lager said:


> No, it is not the NSW qualifier to the national competition.


 

I should add that it is not a state qualifier, but is the only true Australia wide homebrew competition. In past years it has attracted brewers from the USA

Great competition. If I could be involved with this one I would

Get your beers in.

cheers

Darren


----------



## rough60 (14/6/07)

Thanks guys,
I'll definately be in it.
So what is the NSW qualifying comp for the AABC?
Cheers.

Edit: I thought the ANAWBS or Castle Hill Comp was also open for Australia wide enties?


----------



## Darren (14/6/07)

rough60 said:


> Thanks guys,
> I'll definately be in it.
> So what is the NSW qualifying comp for the AABC?
> Cheers.
> ...




Yes Rough 60,

I believe that ANAWBS is the longest running Aussie HB comp at 23 years now (Wee Stu?). It is a wine and beer show but certainly worth entering as well.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Barramundi (15/6/07)

IM IN .... hopefully ! (have emailed P.O.L for details)


----------



## pint of lager (15/6/07)

> IM IN .... hopefully ! (have emailed P.O.L for details)



I should have clarified at the start of the thread that I was posting on behalf of Brian. Don't call him pint of lager! He answers to the bigfella.


----------



## Barramundi (22/6/07)

pint of lager said:


> I should have clarified at the start of the thread that I was posting on behalf of Brian. Don't call him pint of lager! He answers to the bigfella.




my apologies P.O.L , im sure i read that somewhere just didnt put it all together at the time ... either way i got the details now its time to make beers to enter ...


----------



## Josh (23/6/07)

Just emailed Brian. I should have a couple of beers to enter by then.


----------



## Doc (4/7/07)

pint of lager said:


> The competition is open to all states.
> 
> There is no website. Contact Brian and he will send out entry forms to you.
> 
> ...



Hey POL,

Will they be sending out entry forms automatically to brewers that entered last year ?

Doc


----------



## pint of lager (4/7/07)

Brian is away fishing (and his phone ended up in the water) so cannot give you an immediate answer.

I would think that if he sent out forms in previous years, the same will happen this year.


----------



## Trent (4/7/07)

Rough60
Slightly off topic, but I believe the NSW state qualifier to the AABC is on in September? I am sure there will be a post to announce it, though. But get some feedback on your beers and send em in to Bathurst. If it is on after the qualifier, you will get some other feedback from different judges. Either way, the more comps ya enter, the more feedback ya will get on your brews.
All the best
Trent


----------



## pint of lager (8/8/07)

Just a reminder about the B-Rock Bathurst Homebrew Competition to be held at the Kelso Hotel on Friday 14 and Saturday 15 September.

You need to get your entries to The Country Brewer store at Girraween by Friday 31st August or to me here at Bathurst no later than Saturday 8th Sept. We close it all off a week before to give the beers a week to settle in the cool room prior to judging.

If anyone would like to help out during the competition then you will be very welcome. There is motel accommodation at the Hotel but I would get in early if you need a room.

The Presentation Night will be on the Saturday night commencing about 6.30PM. All winners trophies, etc will be presented on the night as well. The cost is $35 per head which includes a 3 course meal, all beers, wines and soft drinks. This year we will have beers from the Malt Shovel Brewery as well as beer from two new micro breweries as in The Little Brewing Co from Port Macquarie and the Mudgee Brewing Co that has just opened up in Mudgee. There will be a selection of wines from the Bathurst area. We will have heaps of giveaways on the night as well. You will probably get most of your $35 back in goodies that we are giving away on the night. The new Function Room at the Kelso Hotel will hold about 100 so if you would like to attend then let me know to book your ticket/s.

Would you note that Pint of Lager has posted this for me as I am unable to log on to the website for some reason.

I can be contacted by E-Mail at [email protected] Phone in business hours 02 6332 1422 or by Mobile 0417 084 044.

Cheers and hope to get plenty of entries and brewers to the Presentation Night.

The Bigfella


----------



## wee stu (9/8/07)

Darren said:


> I believe that ANAWBS is the longest running Aussie HB comp at 23 years now (Wee Stu?). It is a wine and beer show but certainly worth entering as well.
> 
> Darren



Close Darren, ANAWBS is racking up its 28th *continuous * year in 2007  . To be fair, it has gone through its fair share of ups and downs over the years as well.

A number of the improvements introduced in ANAWBS in the last few years have been heavily influenced by practices set in Bathurst. I would heartily endorse the Bathurst comp as a standard bearer among Australian shows. :super: 

Best of luck to the bigfella, PoL and all the participants (competitors, judges, stewards and sponsors). 

awrabest, stu


----------



## Paul H (9/8/07)

wee stu said:


> Close Darren, ANAWBS is racking up its 28th *continuous * year in 2007  . To be fair, it has gone through its fair share of ups and downs over the years as well.
> 
> A number of the improvements introduced in ANAWBS in the last few years have been heavily influenced by practices set in Bathurst. I would heartily endorse the Bathurst comp as a standard bearer among Australian shows. :super:
> 
> ...



I also believe the QAAWBG annual comp will celebrate its' 30th Anniversary this year. Which coincides with Babbs celebrating their 30th Annual club comp.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (29/8/07)

A bit late i know but, has anyone posted the entry forms/guidelines around here? I emailed Brian on Monday but have not heard anything back.


----------



## pint of lager (16/9/07)

Here are the results from this year's competition.

It has been a great two days with the show once again running like clockwork thanks to Brian Noyes organising the event assisted by his wife as chief steward, the sponsors, judges, stewards and workers.

Congratulations to all award winners.

EDIT:
File of results removed as it contained some minor errors. See further down the thread for the updated results. All placegetters were correct.


----------



## blackbock (16/9/07)

Interesting to note that there are still some kit brewers out there beating the big name AG'ers in certain classes!


----------



## Trent (16/9/07)

Congrats to all the winners
I noticed a fair few AHB'ers on the list, with Stuster and Doc appearing a few times each, and goatherder putting in a good showing. Releiving to see that there is a bloke called Barry Cranston up to his usual tricks again :beerbang: You boys make me nervous about entering comps, but I look forward to competing against ya's in the state comp.
Big ups to everyone who worked so hard to get the Bathurst comp running well, I hope to get a few entries in there next year.
Trent


----------



## Stuster (16/9/07)

Woohoo. Got a first and two seconds. Time for some shiny bling.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/07)

Stuster said:


> Woohoo. Got a first and two seconds. Time for some shiny bling.




You Beat DOC.....he will probably ban you from the site...


----------



## Stuster (16/9/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You Beat DOC.....he will probably ban you from the site...



Uh oh.





Yep, thanks to all the people who did all the work to get the comp done. Great stuff. :super: 

Well done for the Weizenbock, Luke. Hope you've still got some we could taste.


----------



## oldbugman (16/9/07)

Had a snoop around, think I got two bottles left.

1 for the state and we'll have to crack the other open when you guys get your passports organised and come visit me.

edit:
got a few litres in the bottom of a keg. could bring that along to the next thing.


----------



## Stuster (16/9/07)

OldBugman said:


> Had a snoop around, think I got two bottles left.
> 
> 1 for the state and we'll have to crack the other open when you guys get your passports organised and come visit me.
> 
> ...



Surely you should change your location info now you've moved to another country.  

Any weizenbock will be gratefully received.


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/9/07)

Thanks again to the organisers and judges/stewards, yet again another well run comp in Bathurst, they seem to make it look so easy. One day I will make it down for the competition to see just how it's done.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## BOG (16/9/07)

Just wondering, as I couldn't find it on the results page.

How many entries in total where received?

How many people attended the tasting / dinner?




BOG


----------



## pint of lager (16/9/07)

Number of entries was about 215 (it may have been 217)

People at the presentation was about 85.

On Friday we had four panels operating with four stewards, two coolroom/bar operators and five people on paperwork duties.

Saturday, between four and five panels operated with stewards, coolroom operators and people on paperwork duty.

There were other behind the scenes people working as well. With so much activity, there was lots of empty bottles to be washed, buckets to be emptied, collating, stapling, sorting etc.

All awards and trophies were engraved and ready for presentation on Saturday evening. All judging sheets were collated and ready for brewers to pick up on Saturday evening. A sterling effort.


----------



## Josh (16/9/07)

Got a first :beer: 
Keen to see the tasting notes on my other beers so I can improve them.

Thanks to all for running the comp.


----------



## mikem108 (17/9/07)

Got a 2nd in the Strong Ale category, hopefully the barley wine made this saturday will be competition ready next year and get me a first, because geez it took some effort to make.
Congrats Stu we were both up against the legendary Barry Cranston and placed!
Nice one Luke on your first comp entry!
Looks like my lagers still have a way to go


----------



## Punter (17/9/07)

Woo hoo, first comp i've entered
and scored 2 first places.
Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Stuster (17/9/07)

Well done. :super: 

Which ones were yours, Punter?


----------



## Punter (17/9/07)

Stuster said:


> Well done. :super:
> 
> Which ones were yours, Punter?



Thanks Stuster, mine were the Kolsch and the Schwartzbier.


----------



## Dave86 (17/9/07)

Just also wanted to say a big thanks to everyone who organised the comp and congrats to the winners. Was bummed I couldn't be there, had a mates 21st to go to. I'm cheering with just the one highly commended for my IPA, not bad for a first effort.

Made my bloody day!


----------



## pint of lager (19/9/07)

*THIS POST IS FROM BRIAN*.

Please find results for the Bathurst Comp. The first ones posted had the wrong date on them and the entry numbers were incorrect. All of the point scores and placing are correct.

There were quite a few entries this year that were entered in the wrong class and styles listed that were not in our guidelines. Some entries outside our guidelines did send in style guides and I thank the entrants for that. It is just disappointing to see entries entered in the wrong class and then penalized in the judging process. When you pay a $7 entry fee, you the entrants want to get the best results possible for your brewing efforts. We will accept any beers and if they dont fit in our guidelines and you are not sure what to enter them as, then please check with me before entering. Please read the style guidelines carefully for future comps. (ot just Bathurst, but any comps. you enter) so that your brewing efforts can be rewarded.

There were some bloody good beers entered this year and congratulations to those of you who were winners.

The competition will be on again next year in early September.

All judges sheets and prizes were sent out by Australia Post today (Wednesday).

Thanks again for the support through this website and look forward to your entries in 2008.

Cheers

Brian Noyes (The Bigfella) 

View attachment 2007_Results.xls


----------



## mikem108 (19/9/07)

How about some expansion of the classes for next year?


----------



## Josh (19/9/07)

I was one who didn't notice California Common in the Pale Ale class. Not sure why. Probably because I was looking through all the Lager classes. Am keen to see the tasting notes regardless.


----------



## goatherder (21/9/07)

I received my judging sheets today, great effort to get them back so fast. I was impressed by the quality of the judging - the comments and scores were very consistent. Great work by all involved.


----------

